# 1/700 Akagi Flight Deck for Fujimi



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Our new item Akagi flight deck will be released on 15th, I am here
to share some pictures with you !



































Thanks for your support ! 

Yours Sincerely,
Aileen


----------

